# Should I wear gloves?



## acesylvain (Jul 18, 2009)

While using the drillpress wearing gloves as i do often enough , i guess my hand got to close to the bit caught the glove and was twisting and could not pull my hand away from the bit lucky enough i was able to turn the power off with my other hand. Had a soar thumb and finger for a couple of weeks.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Bad idea to wear gloves….even long sleeves around machinery Hope your thumb is ok


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

no gloves … rings and watches …. long hair and loose clothe 
in a shop with mashinery in work … enoff said

hope you are alright now

Dennis


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

You are lucky. Message me if you eant to here more machinery accident stories.
MIKE


----------



## acesylvain (Jul 18, 2009)

Here the glove


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

Saw a guy at the orthopods office a while back who got his glove tangled up with a drill bit on a drillpress. His little pinky had been turned into a corkscrew. Gloves are not a good idea around tools in the woodworking shop imho.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

The only time I will wear gloves is while applying finish or using other chemicals. I've become rather attached to my digits over the years.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, some "safety equipment" isn't all that safe. Gloves, and plate armor, fall into that category.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

There was a long discussion of this topic a while back:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/17260


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Syl,

Here's another vote for getting rid of the gloves around woodworking machinery.

I was wearing gloves when I had my tablesaw accident.

I think wearing gloves contributed significantly to my accident.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

No definitely no gloves especially on the drill press I have heard of people losing fingers this way .Please please get out of the habit of wearing gloves whilst working on or with machinery. my 2 cents Alistair


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We almost had a worker loose a couple of fingers because he was wearing gloves. I got on to him three times. I should have fired him the third time. Shortly after that he was out for a week because he got his hand caught in a drill press spindle. He was a friend and I didn't fire him but he never wore gloves again around machinery. I almost got my finger caught in a machine but yanked it out just in time. I never wore my wedding band again around machinery. The other similar rules should be followed as well.


----------



## acesylvain (Jul 18, 2009)

wow, i did not expect wearing glove to be that dangerous, but there is one tool that i will keep my goves on is the edge sander.
UNLESS???


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

The only time I would ever wear gloves is when doing something that would give me blisters and does not require using any power tool.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

NEVER wear anything below the elbow in a workshop. No long hair without a hair net either. If I have a question about saftey or work methods or tool selection I look to what the Pro's in that field use. I have never seen anyone in a machine shop wearing gloves or long sleeves. I like to choose my tool brands on this basis also.
The only time I put on gloves is when loading and handeling rough sawn boards to avoid slivers. You are very lucky to not have been hurt a lot more. I have heard stories of long hair being cought in a drill press and part of a scalp torn out!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Greg, I met a lady that had a blister on her finger from operating a finish nailer. I had to laugh. She said she thought she might be the only person in history to have this happen.


----------



## acesylvain (Jul 18, 2009)

The edge sander is more dangerrous without gloves, and what about planning rough lumber? I will not again wear a pair a gloves on the drillpress or any other tools.

thanks all for your feedback

Syl


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

is you are working with anything that has a motor/rotating parts - wearing gloves or any clothing that can get caught in it (long sleeves, jewelry, etc) is a big safety hazard and should be avoided at all costs


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Gloves and any kind of machinery do not mix. I remember I saw a surgeon on tv who's hand had been pulled into the blade of his tablesaw because his glove had become caught in it (the tv said that he had been a little destracted when it happened but it was still the glove's fault that his injurys had been as bad as they were.
). He lost 2 or 3 fingers that could not be reattached but luckily, he learned to perform surgery with the finges he had left. I saw the pics and they were not a pretty sight.

cr1, I think we are thinking of the same guy. Was he on some show like Impact, Stories of Survival?


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

get the gloves out of the shop, using gloves around and equipment is a accident waiting to happen. Put the in your pick up and only use them for ;oading and unloading rough lumber. But keep them out of the shop. If you can't keep your hands clear of the sander you need to find someone to show you how to use the machine properly. If your working with small parts on a belt sander there are jigs that can be used to hold small parts and will keep your hands clear of the belt.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I only use gloves for long handplaning sections. The drill press is notorious for grabbing stuff it likes.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

realistically Syl, any machine that can cut through wood won't be stopped by a glove. If your hand is close enough to the planer, or to the edge sander that you feel you need to wear gloves, you're not using the machine safely. Any powered machine can grab your glove. There are a lot of safety things here on LJ's that we debate, but use of gloves around machinery is not one of them.


----------



## acesylvain (Jul 18, 2009)

Now the only tool that i wear gloves is still on that edge sander and belive me i do know how to use an edge sander. work on it 2 to 3hrs a day for the last 18 years. Had my work shop for 18 years before that i was a builder.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

No gloves in the shop on machines. They are too dangerous if they catch on something turning.
When I was an apprentice tool maker we had to watch safety videos and they had some graphic ones. The worst ones were on a lathe and radial drill press. The guy on the lathe was wearing gloves and a big chip curled off and caught the glove and took his arm in.
A word to the wise is sufficient!


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

The only time I will wear gloves is when I use a buffing wheel or I am welding.Anything else-NO.Even outside,if it's to cold for bare hands-go inside.
tom


----------



## Flyin636 (Jul 29, 2011)

+1 with 427…....buffing,welding yes….everything else NO.

We do a tremendous amt of time with sanders(we call'm grinders)....theres two edge sanders and two verts,throw in a big disc or two,1910 drum sander.Would never use gloves on them.636


----------

